# Breaking up concrete...



## jfls45 (Jun 21, 2009)

After all the great advice you guys gave me I am in the process of breaking out the concrete. Let me tell you this much, it is 5 inches thick and full of stones. This is not a quick and easy task. My hats off to you guys who do this stuff for a living. As for the previous posts harrassing everyone, I hope you know I was trying to have some fun. Now it's down to business.

I bought a 7amp hammer drill to go along with my air chisel and I'm about 1/2 way there now. The existing drain is a floor drain and it appears to be all cast iron pipe, there is no vent piping that I am aware of. I will break out the concrete around the drain opening as well and cut the pipe off so I can put whatever you professionals tell me I need to use to finish piping this up. I will put a p-trap under the shower drain but not sure what to use to connect to the cast iron pipe. Do I get a pvc elbow or a rubber flexible elbow? Do I concrete back over this thing or ....?

Jeff
Master Plumber


----------



## majakdragon (Jun 22, 2009)

You can buy No-hub couplings to connect cast iron to PVC pipe. I do not think Fernco couplings are approved for under concrete.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 22, 2009)

jfls45 - You may recall from the previous discussion that you SHOULD NOT connect the shower to this drain. That drain is a floor drain for basement water and occasional flooding. The purpose of you breaking it out is to relocate it to a more convenient spot to accommodate your basement bath plans. Hopefully at a low point so it can do its job. You need to break out enough concrete to get to a sanitary sewer connection with your PVC and use the coupling that majakdragon is talking about to make the connection.


----------



## jfls45 (Jun 22, 2009)

So are you a plumber or a "code inspector"?

This floor drain goes into my graywater field. I don't see a problem hooking up to it and I am not about to break up 6 feet of concrete to tie into whatever type of drain you say which I don't have anyways, I have an on-lot sewer system. This is Western PA and we don't have any code around here for what I am doing. Maybe new houses being built adhere to the Int. Building Codes, but not here. I assure you I will make it work right, safe and sanitary.

There is no flooding in this part of the basement anyways and if it did, it would spill over into the shower and still go down this pipe just the same.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 22, 2009)

You can take the advice given here or ignore it. I don't care. My approach is to do things right regardless if you will get caught or not.

The right way is to hook it to your on site septic. 

Doing it your way will not work right, will not be safe and will not be sanitary.


----------



## jfls45 (Jun 22, 2009)

blah blah blah


----------



## Redwood (Jun 25, 2009)

So why not just go back to your original plan?
Just my :2cents:
Why go through the effort if you're just going to hack it anyway?


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Guys!
You three had better play nice or I will make you go in and take a nap. The question was asked inocently enough; just remember, we are talking DIY here.
Glenn


----------

